# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  چه جوری مسائل محاسباتی ممیز دار رو فوق سریع حل کنیم؟؟!!!

## Dj.ALI

سلام..یه سوال دار ماونم این که چه جوری میشه مسایل شیمی که خیلیاشون ممیز دار هستن روبدون ماشین حساب تکنینکی سریع به دست اورد...مثلا گفته 152/19g=132/33x433/69 یا مسائلی از این قبیل...اخه شیمی همش ممیزه و محاسبات عددی سنگینی داره..کسی نمیدونه چه جوری باید این مسایلو سریع به جواب رسید محاسباتشو...یکی میگفت فقط باید یکان ها ر وضرب کنیم یکی میگفت حدودی باید به دست بیاریم...لطفا یکی کمک کنه چون واقعا نصف وقت گران بهای من روی این محاسبات عددی میره و اخر هم به جواب درست نمیرسم!!کسی تکنیکشو بلده؟

----------


## Takfir

راه فراری نیست! مهم ترین راه تمرینه!

----------


## Mostafa7

دبیر ما میگفت مسائل دارای محاسبات سنگین رو رد کنید
ولی امسال تعدادشون خیلی بوده !

----------


## Dj.ALI

نمیشه رد کرد مسایل رو...کل کنکور شیمی شده مسیله..کسی که رتبه ی خوبی میخواد باید این مسایل رو حل کنه وگرنه مسیله نخواد بزنه نره سره جلسه سنگین تره :Yahoo (21): 
نه من شنیدم میشه با تکنیک حلش کرد؟؟کسی چیزی نمیدونه؟؟

----------


## terme1

با توجه به این که سال به سال به سوال هایی که محاسبات سنگین دارند در کنکور اضافه  میشن و تنها کاری که میتونیم انجام بدین اینه که با تمرین بر روی محاسبات تسلط پیدا کنیم  :Yahoo (105): 

متاسفم راه فراری نداره :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dj.ALI

معلم ما میگفت باید عددا رو رند کنیم تخمینی حساب کنیم که جواب نمیده این روش...اونم که میگین تمرین کنیم دیگه وقت واسه این کارا نیست که صرف یاد گرفتن یه ضرب و تقسیم کنیم!!!اصلا هر جور تمرین کنیم بازم کم کمش هر ضرب و تقسیمی دو دقیقه وقت میگیره !!!اصن چه جوری باید ضرب و تقسیم کنیم که سریع بریم جلو؟؟!!

----------


## strider

> معلم ما میگفت باید عددا رو رند کنیم تخمینی حساب کنیم که جواب نمیده این روش...اونم که میگین تمرین کنیم دیگه وقت واسه این کارا نیست که صرف یاد گرفتن یه ضرب و تقسیم کنیم!!!اصلا هر جور تمرین کنیم بازم کم کمش هر ضرب و تقسیمی دو دقیقه وقت میگیره !!!اصن چه جوری باید ضرب و تقسیم کنیم که سریع بریم جلو؟؟!!


این روش تخمین زدن جواب میده، ولی باید قبلش به گزینه ها نگاه کنید، اگر جوابها خیلی به هم نزدیک بود اصلا توصیه نمیشه. 
من ممیزها رو حذف میکردم و به صورت ١٠ به توان n مینوشتم تا کارم راحت تر بشه.

----------


## terme1

باید بیشتر ضرب و تقسیم عدد هایی که بیشتر استفاده میشن رو بدونیم مثل اینکه بگن 2*2=4انقدر باید اعداد رو مرور کنی که مثل این سریع بیاد به ذهنت 

حالا نه 2*2تا ها اعداد اعشاری که بیشتر استفاده میشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

باید بیشتر ضرب و تقسیم عدد هایی که بیشتر استفاده میشن رو بدونیم مثل اینکه بگن 2*2=4انقدر باید اعداد رو مرور کنی که مثل این سریع بیاد به ذهنت 

حالا نه 2*2تا ها اعداد اعشاری که بیشتر استفاده میشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> این روش تخمین زدن جواب میده، ولی باید قبلش به گزینه ها نگاه کنید، اگر جوابها خیلی به هم نزدیک بود اصلا توصیه نمیشه. 
> من ممیزها رو حذف میکردم و به صورت ١٠ به توان n مینوشتم تا کارم راحت تر بشه.


این روش هم بسیار جواب گو هستش

----------


## Mr. ARAD

*کتاب حل مسئله‌های شیمی* 


 >>>> این کتاب، کار نوی دیگری است از نشر دریافت به قلم آقای شیخ‌الاسلامی  با هم‌فکری مهندس موئینی که برای اولین بار راه‌های ابتکاری و سریعی در حل  مسئله‌های عددی و اعشاری شیمی در آزمون سراسری ارائه می‌کند!

میزان رضایتمندی خوانندگان از این کتاب به ویژه پس از دشوارترشدن تستهای محاسباتی در کنکور ۹۲ و ۹۳ بسیار بوده است.

 چاپ دوم این کتاب با ویرایش و افزایش در قطع رحلی و با کاغذ مرغوب و جلد مات ، به قیمت ۱۱۰۰۰۰ریال هم اکنون در فروشگاه اینترنتی نشر دریافت در دسترس شما عزیزان می باشد.

فهرست کتاب
بخشی از کتاب

----------


## helix

اعدادو بدون ممیز در هم ضرب کن بعد به تعداد ممیز اعشار بزار 
بعدشم جوابی که گففتی غلطه 152.19 نمیشه
با ماشین حساب که حساب کنی میشه57390.1977
بعدشم من که ندیدم اینطوری بدن دیگه..

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

تشکرمم بدین :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
یه راه حل کاربردی بتون یاد دادم که هرکسی بلد نیست
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nitah

من ممیز هارو بر میدارم بجاشون 10 بتوان -n میزارم ، بعد میشه همون اعداد صحیح و ضرب و تقسیم معمولی ، اول تا جایی که بتونم ساده میکنم اعداد رو بعد ضرب یا تقسیم . در آخر اون 10 بتوان n هارو بصورت ممیز بر میگردونم . هرچی مسله بیشتر حل کنی دستت راه میفته و زودتر میتونی عددهارو ساده کنی .

----------


## mo.n

محاسبات با تمرین و حل تست سریع میشه

----------


## new boy

بعضی از محاسبات زیاد تکرار میشه اونا رو حفظ کن .......

----------


## mohamadj07

> سلام..یه سوال دار ماونم این که چه جوری میشه مسایل شیمی که خیلیاشون ممیز دار هستن روبدون ماشین حساب تکنینکی سریع به دست اورد...مثلا گفته 152/19g=132/33x433/69 یا مسائلی از این قبیل...اخه شیمی همش ممیزه و محاسبات عددی سنگینی داره..کسی نمیدونه چه جوری باید این مسایلو سریع به جواب رسید محاسباتشو...یکی میگفت فقط باید یکان ها ر وضرب کنیم یکی میگفت حدودی باید به دست بیاریم...لطفا یکی کمک کنه چون واقعا نصف وقت گران بهای من روی این محاسبات عددی میره و اخر هم به جواب درست نمیرسم!!کسی تکنیکشو بلده؟


ببین یه تکنیک خوب و حرفه ای اینه که اول از همه به پاسخ سوال نگاه میکنی...در حد 1 ثانیه هم طول نمیکشه...نگاه میکنی میبینی اختلاف اعداد چقدره؟ اگه تو صدم بود که میفهمی باید دقیق حسابی کنی
اگه میبینی اعداد اختلاف زیادی دارن که اینو یادت میمونه...بعد میری تو محاسبات....خیلی از جاها میتونی اعشار رو کلا در نظر نگیری!! یه وقتایی هم عدد رو گرد میکنی...یادت باشه به سمت بالا که گرد کردی جواب اصلی از جواب نهاییت یه مقدار کمتر میشه...اگه به سمت پایین گرد کردی یعنی داری جواب نهایی رو کم میکنی، ینی جواب اصلی سوال یه مقدار بیشتر از چیزی میشه که بدست اوردی...
یه مقدار تمرین میخواد تا دستت بیاد
جاهایی هم که مجبور بودی دقیق حساب کنی کلا اعشار رو بردار، به جاش از 10 به توان تعداد اعشار استفاده کن...

----------

